# Celine Soft 16 Reveal



## chandra920

I wanted to post a quick reveal of the Soft 16 I recently picked up because I wasn’t able to find much online before my purchase.

This is in the medium size, grained leather in Navy Blue (sorry I can’t figure out the image rotation).




I’ve used it a bit this past week. It’s quite roomy and sits well on the shoulder. As for a con, it is difficult to open because of the flap and how it interacts with the straps. I also really think it could use feet, and it has none.

I don’t plan to use an organizer.  It does have dark suede interior, so I used a large purse-to-go as an insert when using a very light colored wallet, just in case of color transfer (pictured with and without insert below).  I had to fold in the corner because it’s not a perfect fit, but these inserts are soft and light and allow for that.



Overall, the bag seems to be very good quality and carries well.  I think it’s a good size for an everyday tote.


----------



## IntheOcean

Congrats on your new Celine - it's a beauty! Love the color, and the suede interior, even though it might be impractical, looks gorgeous! Thank you for the review. The bag looks good on you 

I don't think you can rotate images here when you post them, so if you need to rotate them, it has to be done on your phone/computer.


----------



## vkz92

Thank you for sharing! Do you find it heavy for every day use?


----------



## chandra920

vkz92 said:


> Thank you for sharing! Do you find it heavy for every day use?


The leather is really substantial and it is a little heavier than my other bags, but it hasn’t bothered me at all.  I think the shoulder straps help evenly distribute the weight.


----------



## chandra920

Just an update for anyone who checks this - I have had the bag for two months now with very light usage and the glazing on the handles is peeling/cracking.  I’m not sure what, if anything, I plan to do about it.  I don’t really want to return the bag because I like it.


----------



## averagejoe

chandra920 said:


> Just an update for anyone who checks this - I have had the bag for two months now with very light usage and the glazing on the handles is peeling/cracking.  I’m not sure what, if anything, I plan to do about it.  I don’t really want to return the bag because I like it.


Can you bring it back to the boutique for a repair? Unfortunately even if they repair it, this can happen again after the repair because the handles are so flexible.


----------



## IntheOcean

chandra920 said:


> Just an update for anyone who checks this - I have had the bag for two months now with very light usage and the glazing on the handles is peeling/cracking.  I’m not sure what, if anything, I plan to do about it.  I don’t really want to return the bag because I like it.


That's really unfortunate and I second averagejoe's opinion that you should bring it in. That just shouldn't happen to an almost brand new bag at that price point, IMO.


----------



## chandra920

I snapped a couple of pics.  It’s really hard to see, but you can feel it when you pick the bag up because your hands “catch” on the sharp edges.   I got it at Nordstrom and I don’t know what connection they have to Celine after sales so I’ll ask next time I’m in.  It’s very minor, but I foresee it getting worse.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Any updates on this?


----------



## chandra920

glendaPLEASE said:


> Any updates on this?


I actually took it into Nordstrom today and they are sending it for a repair evaluation.  I should know more in a couple weeks.  I attached a little clearer photo here.   This bag has such dark glazing it’s hard to see.


----------



## angelliu109

Beautiful bag. Had a similar issue with a Celine bag bought form Nordstrom and they were able to repair it pretty well. Good luck!


----------



## chandra920

I wanted to update for anyone following this thread - the glazing was repaired and there doesn’t seem to be an issue now.


----------



## am1ly

chandra920 said:


> I wanted to update for anyone following this thread - the glazing was repaired and there doesn’t seem to be an issue now.


Hi,

I find this tote very unique and elegant as a work bag.

Is there a smaller size? 
I’m debating between this one and the big bag.


----------



## pink*tutti

I also just purchased the soft 16 in medium but in the pebble color. It’s definitely suitable as a work bag. The handles are comfortable but the front one has a slight gap when carrying due to the location of the straps on the bag. Not really a big issue. The strap length is great. The bag is buttery soft, classy but chic. I could see myself using it as a travel bag although the larger size would be more suitable if you’re carrying the kitchen sink with you.


----------



## Yuki85

I have been eying the medium in Tan for many months now, I don’t know if I should spend more than 2k for that bag!! I am not in the any high end designer bags lately because I think the new releases are ugly, but only Celine is still in my ❤️!!! There are almost no videos on YT, so no reviews. And then I saw Angelina Jolie is wearing it during her trip in Cambodia… it looked very good on her… still can’t decide.


----------



## pink*tutti

Yuki85 said:


> I have been eying the medium in Tan for many months now, I don’t know if I should spend more than 2k for that bag!! I am not in the any high end designer bags lately because I think the new releases are ugly, but only Celine is still in my ❤!!! There are almost no videos on YT, so no reviews. And then I saw Angelina Jolie is wearing it during her trip in Cambodia… it looked very good on her… still can’t decide.


Go for it, it’s “fairly” priced for Celine and the bag is not a trendy style…


----------



## Yuki85

pink*tutti said:


> Go for it, it’s “fairly” priced for Celine and the bag is not a trendy style…


you are right with that the bag is not a trendy style. As I mentioned last time, I dont see me buying any LVs or Chanels soon as their current style is not really my cup of tea, not useful for me. I dont go with trends, I just want a bag for work or for trips. 

As I dont have a celine store in my city I cant really try it on which is pity. I am so tired of returning or exchanging items already  I wish there would be more videos/reviews on this bag.....


----------



## Saturday14

I am on the same boat, @Yuki85 ! I really want this bag in Tan Medium and have been researching for months and months, but scared I will fall out of love with it quickly and want to know what the longevity is from fellow bag lovers. I've made the mistake of buying and quickly selling bags recently (YSL Sunset, BV Padded Cassette, YSL Lou Lou) but need an everyday bag and I hope the gorgeous Soft 16 could be it. For over £2k I need to be extra careful with my decision!


----------



## chandra920

Saturday14 said:


> I am on the same boat, @Yuki85 ! I really want this bag in Tan Medium and have been researching for months and months, but scared I will fall out of love with it quickly and want to know what the longevity is from fellow bag lovers. I've made the mistake of buying and quickly selling bags recently (YSL Sunset, BV Padded Cassette, YSL Lou Lou) but need an everyday bag and I hope the gorgeous Soft 16 could be it. For over £2k I need to be extra careful with my decision!


To be honest, I don’t use this bag anymore.  It’s totally about the color, though.  I wear a lot of black and I feel like it doesn’t work.


----------



## Saturday14

chandra920 said:


> To be honest, I don’t use this bag anymore.  It’s totally about the color, though.  I wear a lot of black and I feel like it doesn’t work.



Oh dear! That's such a shame to hear (and thank you for the update on wearability). I wear lots of black, navy, camel and grey. What I'm drawn to the most about this bag is the exceptional quality of its interior. I'm v undecided!


----------



## Yuki85

chandra920 said:


> To be honest, I don’t use this bag anymore.  It’s totally about the color, though.  I wear a lot of black and I feel like it doesn’t work.





Saturday14 said:


> Oh dear! That's such a shame to hear (and thank you for the update on wearability). I wear lots of black, navy, camel and grey. What I'm drawn to the most about this bag is the exceptional quality of its interior. I'm v undecided!



I wear black and jeans almost everyday. May I ask @chandra920 why you dont use it anymore? 

thank you!!


----------

